# Ideas/Suggestions on a smoke then sous vide venison summer sausage



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi all, As the title says I am thinking about doing a quick 2-3 hour smoke on 10 pounds of venison summer sausage with jalapenos and cheddar cheese. I will then sous vide for 3-4 hours at 155*. Over the years I have done  hundreds of pounds of VSS using only the smoker and have that practice down  to a science. The sous vide method is all new to me and I have read a lot of posts from our members doing summer sausage with the smoker and sous vide. If any of our experts have any tips on do's and don'ts that may help I ask that you please share them with me ! I am going the sous vide route to experiment but also because the high temps are forecast to be in the single digits later this week. Thanks for any advice ! CM


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 16, 2019)

Will be watching also...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 16, 2019)

I use the Baldwin chart and find the size of the sausage to figure the time and temp . I was thinking same as you , but talked with Dave and went with lower temp , longer time . 
I did a thread on some bologna I did . I use temp of 140 , for the length of time listed  for the casing size . 
Chart link is in post 12 






						Bologna
					

Owens Red Barn Bologna seasoning . This has a great flavor , just what I was lookin for .  I made 12 pounds , finished 3 different ways . Used a mix of pork butt and 80/20 store bought ground chuck . 7 lbs. pork 5 lbs. beef .   Bought high barrier 80 mm casing ( black )so I could use my sous...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2019)

Watching as I have a SV but never used it for stuffed meats


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I use the Baldwin chart and find the size of the sausage to figure the time and temp . I was thinking same as you , but talked with Dave and went with lower temp , longer time .
> I did a thread on some bologna I did . I use temp of 140 , for the length of time listed  for the casing size .
> Chart link is in post 12
> 
> ...


CS, I missed that post last fall but I saw the date and realized I was off hunting, nice looking bologna !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2019)

Baldwins chart says 3 1/4 hours at 140* for the casings size I will be using(61mm).Starting temp of 41*. I will be using my smoker for the first few hours at around 140 to dry and add smoke so I will cut back on the SV time. I am still up for any tips folks have !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Will be watching also...





pc farmer said:


> Watching as I have a SV but never used it for stuffed meats


Sounds like I am a guinea pig here !


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 17, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Sounds like I am a guinea pig here !



I’m watching as well but perfectly fine with you being the guinea pig:).


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 17, 2019)

I would think that the smoked meat would tend to dilute the flavors with the juices rendered from the SV treatment


----------



## cfarley (Dec 17, 2019)

I have used SV the last few years making sausage. Pretty simple procedure, smoke until your desired smokiness. SV 155 for 4 hours. Chill and enjoy.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2019)

CF, Do you get a lot of fat rendering out at the 155* temp?


----------



## cfarley (Dec 18, 2019)

Sorry that should have been 153*, but no I do not. I think my recipe only calls for 5 pounds of pork to 20 pounds of venison.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2019)

I have my VSS in the smoker now and have read every SV summer sausage post on this site. There are temps from 140* to 160* for SV finish with fat out and no fat out at the same temps . LOL I'll put the VSS in the SV in an hour and I'm still guessing on a temp. :)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> I have my VSS in the smoker now and have read every SV summer sausage post on this site. There are temps from 140* to 160* for SV finish with fat out and no fat out at the same temps . LOL I'll put the VSS in the SV in an hour and I'm still guessing on a temp. :)



I would think 153-155 for final temp like in the smoker.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I would think 153-155 for final temp like in the smoker.


Adam, I was going the 153* route until I reread Daveomaks post about lower temps meant better textured meat. Now I'm thinking 140 again LOL


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2019)

If I SV sausage , I use 140 per Dave's advice . Not sure if you saw this one or not . This was done start to finish @140 in water proof casings . 





						Cotto Salami
					

Not a whole lot to tell , just been messing with doing sausage with the Anova .  This was a Len Poli recipe . I ground 2 1/2 pound chuck and 2 1/2 pounds of pork butt . Followed his recipe for the most part . Cooked start to finish in the Sous Vide . 80 mm high barrier casings . 140 degrees for...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2019)

CS, Yes I went with the 4- 3/4  hours at 140* for a 61mm casing and I  am  about to put them in the snowbank to cool.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 18, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> CS, Yes I went with the 4- 3/4  hours at 140* for a 61mm casing and I  am  about to put them in the snowbank to cool.



Looking forward to see the finished product.


----------



## Braz (Dec 18, 2019)

No, you are not the guinea pig here. 





						Summer Sausage Question
					

I am going to have my first go at summer sausage later this week - if it warms up a little. My plan is to stuff it into fiberous casings and smoke it to around 140F and then finish in the sous vide to an IT of 153F. Question is, can I put the chubs directly into the sous vide water or do I have...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Baldwins chart says 3 1/4 hours at 140* for the casings size I will be using(61mm).Starting temp of 41*. I will be using my smoker for the first few hours at around 140 to dry and add smoke so I will cut back on the SV time. I am still up for any tips folks have !




No need to cut back on the SV time...   At 140, there's no way you will overcook the sausage...   
How did you like the finished sausage ???  Should have been VERY good....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2019)

I also vote for the 140°. You mention adding cheddar cheese, hopefully high temp cheese.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 19, 2019)

I did some andoullie, some kielbasa, and hot dogs. I smoked them for a few hrs at a low temp, maybe 120/130ish I don't remember exactly. mostly to impart smoke flavor and dry the casings.  I took them back out and put them in the fridge overnight. Then vac sealed and SV at 140 for a couple hrs.  Cooled, and straight to the freezer.  Came out delicious.  All of these were pretty lean recipes since I was using elk meat so the SV kept it from getting dry I think.


----------

